# [risolto] wireless bcm43xx

## quantumwire

Sto provando a far funzionare la scheda wireless sul mio laptop (ibook G4):

```
[root@helium tmp]# uname -r

2.6.20-gentoo-r5
```

```
[root@helium tmp]# lspci

0000:00:0b.0 Host bridge: Apple Computer Inc. UniNorth 2 AGP

0000:00:10.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc M9+ 5C63 [Radeon Mobility 9200 (AGP)] (rev 01)

0001:10:0b.0 Host bridge: Apple Computer Inc. UniNorth 2 PCI

0001:10:12.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 03)

0001:10:17.0 Class ff00: Apple Computer Inc. KeyLargo/Intrepid Mac I/O

0001:10:18.0 USB Controller: Apple Computer Inc. KeyLargo/Intrepid USB

0001:10:19.0 USB Controller: Apple Computer Inc. KeyLargo/Intrepid USB

0001:10:1a.0 USB Controller: Apple Computer Inc. KeyLargo/Intrepid USB

0001:10:1b.0 USB Controller: NEC Corporation USB (rev 43)

0001:10:1b.1 USB Controller: NEC Corporation USB (rev 43)

0001:10:1b.2 USB Controller: NEC Corporation USB 2.0 (rev 04)

0002:20:0b.0 Host bridge: Apple Computer Inc. UniNorth 2 Internal PCI

0002:20:0d.0 Class ff00: Apple Computer Inc. UniNorth/Intrepid ATA/100

0002:20:0e.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Apple Computer Inc. UniNorth 2 FireWire (rev 81)

0002:20:0f.0 Ethernet controller: Apple Computer Inc. UniNorth 2 GMAC (Sun GEM) (rev 80)
```

e dopo aver seguito paro paro questa guida mi trovo con:

```
[root@helium tmp]# dmesg

...

bcm43xx driver

PCI: Enabling device 0001:10:12.0 (0004 -> 0006)

bcm43xx: Chip ID 0x4306, rev 0x3

bcm43xx: Number of cores: 5

bcm43xx: Core 0: ID 0x800, rev 0x4, vendor 0x4243

bcm43xx: Core 1: ID 0x812, rev 0x5, vendor 0x4243

bcm43xx: Core 2: ID 0x80d, rev 0x2, vendor 0x4243

bcm43xx: Core 3: ID 0x807, rev 0x2, vendor 0x4243

bcm43xx: Core 4: ID 0x804, rev 0x9, vendor 0x4243

bcm43xx: PHY connected

bcm43xx: Detected PHY: Version: 2, Type 2, Revision 2

bcm43xx: Detected Radio: ID: 2205017f (Manuf: 17f Ver: 2050 Rev: 2)

bcm43xx: Radio turned off

bcm43xx: Radio turned off

...
```

```
[root@helium tmp]# ifconfig 

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:0D:93:6C:0C:A2  

          inet addr:192.168.0.101  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:1963 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:1920 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:173328 (169.2 Kb)  TX bytes:493475 (481.9 Kb)

          Interrupt:41 Base address:0x1000 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:8 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:8 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:672 (672.0 b)  TX bytes:672 (672.0 b)
```

ovvero non vedo nessun ethX associato alla mia wireless.

Cio' che mi risulta starno e' l'assenza di messaggi relativi al caricamento del firmware:

```
[root@helium tmp]# ll /lib/firmware

total 140K

2158558 drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4.0K 2007-04-17 02:37 .

2158465 drwxr-xr-x 8 root root 4.0K 2007-04-17 02:32 ..

2158573 -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 3.5K 2007-04-17 02:37 bcm43xx_initval01.fw

2158574 -rw-r--r-- 1 root root   16 2007-04-17 02:37 bcm43xx_initval02.fw

2158575 -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 3.5K 2007-04-17 02:37 bcm43xx_initval03.fw

2158576 -rw-r--r-- 1 root root   16 2007-04-17 02:37 bcm43xx_initval04.fw

2158577 -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 2.5K 2007-04-17 02:37 bcm43xx_initval05.fw

2158578 -rw-r--r-- 1 root root  248 2007-04-17 02:37 bcm43xx_initval06.fw

2158579 -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 2.5K 2007-04-17 02:37 bcm43xx_initval07.fw

2158580 -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 2.5K 2007-04-17 02:37 bcm43xx_initval08.fw

2158582 -rw-r--r-- 1 root root  248 2007-04-17 02:37 bcm43xx_initval09.fw

2158583 -rw-r--r-- 1 root root  248 2007-04-17 02:37 bcm43xx_initval10.fw

2158570 -rw-r--r-- 1 root root  22K 2007-04-17 02:37 bcm43xx_microcode11.fw

2158559 -rw-r--r-- 1 root root  16K 2007-04-17 02:37 bcm43xx_microcode2.fw

2158568 -rw-r--r-- 1 root root  20K 2007-04-17 02:37 bcm43xx_microcode4.fw

2158569 -rw-r--r-- 1 root root  22K 2007-04-17 02:37 bcm43xx_microcode5.fw

2158571 -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1.3K 2007-04-17 02:37 bcm43xx_pcm4.fw

2158572 -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1.3K 2007-04-17 02:37 bcm43xx_pcm5.fw
```

...ragazzi sto impazzendoci sopra!

----------

## mambro

Ma con 

```

ifconfig -a

```

La vede?

----------

## quantumwire

 *mambro wrote:*   

> Ma con 
> 
> ```
> 
> ifconfig -a
> ...

 

Credo di si:

```
[root@helium init.d]# ifconfig -a

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:0D:93:6C:0C:A2  

          inet addr:192.168.0.101  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:441 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:434 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:44481 (43.4 Kb)  TX bytes:104501 (102.0 Kb)

          Interrupt:41 Base address:0x4000 

eth1      Link encap:UNSPEC  HWaddr 00-0D-93-FF-FE-6C-0C-A2-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00  

          BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

eth2      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:0D:93:EC:32:40  

          BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

          Interrupt:52 Base address:0xc000 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:44 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:44 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 [root@helium ~]# cat /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules 
```

Infatti dovrebbe essere le eth2... ce lo dice udev:

```
[root@helium ~]# cat /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules 

# This file was automatically generated by the /lib/udev/write_net_rules

# program, probably run by the persistent-net-generator.rules rules file.

#

# You can modify it, as long as you keep each rule on a single line.

# PCI device 0x106b:0x0032 (gem)

SUBSYSTEM=="net", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTRS{address}=="00:0d:93:6c:0c:a2", NAME="eth0"

# Firewire device 000d93fffe6c0ca2)

SUBSYSTEM=="net", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTRS{address}=="00:0d:93:ff:fe:6c:0c:a2", NAME="eth1"

# PCI device 0x14e4:0x4320 (bcm43xx)

SUBSYSTEM=="net", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTRS{address}=="00:0d:93:ec:32:40", NAME="eth2"
```

A parte che poi in queste ore di delirio ho scoperto di non aver applicato la use "madwifi" nel compilare wpa_supplicant.

Ora pero' sono bloccato ai file di configurazione per la connessione:

```
[root@helium ~]# cat /etc/conf.d/net

# This blank configuration will automatically use DHCP for any net.*

# scripts in /etc/init.d.  To create a more complete configuration,

# please review /etc/conf.d/net.example and save your configuration

# in /etc/conf.d/net (this file :]!).

modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_supplicant_eth2="-Dmadwifi"

dns_domain_lo="quantum.net"

config_eth0=( "dhcp" )

dhcpcd_eth0="-t 10"

config_eth2=( "dhcp" )
```

```
[root@helium ~]# cat /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf 

# WPA-PSK/TKIP

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=0

network={

  ssid="epfl"

  mode=1

  proto=WPA

  key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

  pairwise=NONE

  group=TKIP

  psk="********"

  priority=1

}

network={

  key_mgmt=NONE

  priority=-9999999

}
```

in quanto ottengo questo messaggio d'errore:

```
[root@helium init.d]# /etc/init.d/net.eth2 start

 * Caching service dependencies ...                                                                                                                                                                                         [ ok ]

 * Starting eth2

 *   Starting wpa_supplicant on eth2 ...

ioctl[IEEE80211_IOCTL_SETPARAM]: Invalid argument
```

So poco/nulla di protocolli, autenticazioni etc... le uniche cose che conosco sono:

 devo connettermi ad una WPA2 ENTRPRISE

 conosco il mio userid

 conosco la mia password

Sai come aiutarmi???

Grazie!

----------

## mambro

madwifi non serve.

Ti posto i miei files di configurazione (ho anch'io un ibook)

/etc/conf.d/net

```

config_eth1=( "192.168.1.4" )

routes_eth1=( "default via 192.168.1.1" )

modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_supplicant_eth1="-Dwext"

```

/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

```

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=0

ap_scan=1

network={

        ssid="xxxxxxxxxx"

        scan_ssid=1

        key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

        proto=WPA

        pairwise=CCMP TKIP

        group=CCMP TKIP

        psk=xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

        priority=5

}

```

a me gli script di avvio per la wireless nn funzionano quindi uso questo script

```

/etc/init.d/net.eth1 stop

/etc/init.d/net.eth0 stop

ifconfig eth1 down

ifconfig eth0 down

killall wpa_supplicant

killall wpa_cli

modprobe -r bcm43xx

modprobe bcm43xx

ifconfig eth1 192.168.1.4 up

wpa_supplicant -Dwext -c/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf  -B -ieth1 &

route add default gw 192.168.1.1

ntpdate -b -u pool.ntp.org

```

Se hai ancora problemi chiedi pure   :Wink: 

Ciao

----------

## quantumwire

 *mambro wrote:*   

> madwifi non serve.
> 
> ...
> 
> Se hai ancora problemi chiedi pure  
> ...

 

Perche' non serve madwifi?

Ora provo la tua ricetta... ma dov'e' che mi viene richiesto lo username?

----------

## mambro

 *quantumwire wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Perche' non serve madwifi?
> 
> 

 

http://madwifi.org/wiki/Compatibility

qui non mi pare ci sia la scheda dell'ibook quindi non capisco cosa c'entri madwifi

 *quantumwire wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ora provo la tua ricetta... ma dov'e' che mi viene richiesto lo username?

 

Ma che tipo di autenticazione hai? io sul mio router uso WPA-PSK e mi chiede solo la password.

----------

## quantumwire

 *mambro wrote:*   

> Ma che tipo di autenticazione hai? io sul mio router uso WPA-PSK e mi chiede solo la password.

 

... hehe... te l'ho detto prima: una WPA2 ENTRPRISE (lo vedo da osx) e mi chiede username e pass quando uso osx!

Qui all'istituto dove lavoro credo poi che l'IP come pure i nameserver etc mi venga tutto fornito via "etere"!!!

Devo anche installare iwconfig???

Grazie!

----------

## mambro

 *quantumwire wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ... hehe... te l'ho detto prima: una WPA2 ENTRPRISE (lo vedo da osx) e mi chiede username e pass quando uso osx!
> 
> 

 

Non conosco, passo.

 *quantumwire wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Qui all'istituto dove lavoro credo poi che l'IP come pure i nameserver etc mi venga tutto fornito via "etere"!!!
> 
> Devo anche installare iwconfig???
> ...

 

Bè per l'ip basta usare dhcp, iwconfig non dovrebbe servire se usi wpa_supplicant

----------

